# 2013 RZR 900XP Lifted - Sell or trade 4 boat or 4 seater UTV



## TexasTiger01 (Apr 4, 2014)

Looking to sell or trade my 2013 RZR 900XP.

3-5" SuperATV lift
35" BKT Tires
MSA 18" Rims
Custom built clutch
Rhino 2.0 Axles
SuperATV doors
4 point harnesses
Roof with bluetooth radio built in
Rear view mirror with LED lights
LED Headlights
Curved LED Light Bar

2,131 miles


In great shape, just don't use it as much as I did before. Blue book is $9,975.00 without accessories. Would consider full or partial trades for boats, 4 seated UTV, Hot Rods, etc.

Would love to swap for a good boat for my son.


----------



## TexasTiger01 (Apr 4, 2014)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

